
Show HN: SlackBorg – make conversational Slack bots with Python - josefdlange
https://github.com/josefdlange/slackborg
======
josefdlange
This project is still in its infancy but I was frustrated that I couldn't find
a Slack Bot library in Python that was more than a single command-response
framework.

This is a first pass at allowing stateful conversations. Hope you like it!
Please feel free to contribute questions, comments, or code!

